# My first two eggs



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

......









.......









......


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop (Jul 13, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Aren't first eggs just the best! My first one, I thought was a rock the girls had dug up in their run. It was that dirty and odd shaped! I was so proud of my girl though. Proud & excited of each of them as they laid their first egg. Those are my keeper eggs. I blow out the yolk, write the date & weight of the egg & who laid it, then have them all tucked into a basket in my kitchen.  Well, except for that very first egg which my rat terrier stole and shattered into a 100 pieces when I wasn't home one day. I could've cried.


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats!! Always exciting, when you get your first eggs. Almost make you want to do a happy dance.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of blowing the out and dating and such! Although, from my specialty birds, a couple of "first eggs" were about the size of a dime and smaller than a gum ball. LOL


----------



## bonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

YAY !! Looking foward to my Ladies laying soon, too.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. im still waiting for mine.


----------

